# Decatur Open Spring?



## Hadley4000 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have toyed around with the idea of proposing another Decatur Open in April/May.

Since it went to well in October, I think hosting another(Possibly more events) could be a great idea. Is there any interest?


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 14, 2009)

I should be able to make it if it's in April.


----------



## Bob (Jan 14, 2009)

i hate georgia.


----------



## dudemanpp (Jan 14, 2009)

Bob said:


> i hate georgia.



I hate Atlanta.

I would LOVE for there to be another one. The last one was so much fun. More events would be good as well (e.g. 5x5).


----------



## Lofty (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, I talked to my friend who drove me last time and she was enthusiastic about planning her trips home at the same time as any rubik's cube competitions in the ATL area. So I just may be able to go  
Semi-Random: For something like the Chattahoochee open idk where it is relative to her house and your house but would it be possible I be dropped off at your house or i mean the marta station near your house and you take me to Chattahoochee? 
Oh and I would prefer it in April while school is still in session. Into May my ride will already be at home it ATL and Ill be stranded in FL.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes please!!!!!!!!!

I would also love a 5x5 event. (;


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I have toyed around with the idea of proposing another Decatur Open in April/May.
> 
> Since it went to well in October, I think hosting another(Possibly more events) could be a great idea. Is there any interest?



That would be awesome! I can come, any time, since I live only 30 minutes away 

maybe another round of bld or possibly 3 attempts instead of 2?



Bob said:


> i hate georgia.



why? Because of the people?


----------



## Kian (Jan 15, 2009)

maybe b/c someone tried to mug him.

could be ted turner, though.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol, us open, i remember that!

I really liked the venue, it was quiet, and the lighting was good. 
The library was nice, and im really curious to see your tattoo in real life hadley.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kian said:


> maybe b/c someone tried to mug him.
> 
> could be ted turner, though.



probably, but it was just that area. I mean like, that was the worst place to be chosen. Sure it was close to the airport but seriously though, they could have picked a better place. honestly, I would rate that competition place as the worst I have been to. I hated that place. It was the type of people that lived there. They were poor, disrespectful, and could do anything for money. For example, when we were trying to find the place, a homeless person came to Chris Tran and I. He said, give me 5 bucks and I will lead you there. So we did. Figured out that he was leading us the place opposite to US Open. We found out because we saw a cuber named Ramone and ran to him, and the homeless guy was leading us somewhere completely elsewhere, so he could probably mug us. 



Cubes=Life said:


> Lol, us open, i remember that!
> 
> I really liked the venue, it was quiet, and the lighting was good.
> The library was nice, and im really curious to see your tattoo in real life hadley.



yeah me too  I had a hell lot of fun at Decatur Open, am looking really forward to it


----------



## Odin (Jan 15, 2009)

@shafiqdms1
Can you rephrase that? No offense or anything im super poor and over all i think im a ok person. Also just becuse its a bad place dosent mean that ever one at that place is bad.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Odin said:


> @shafiqdms1
> Can you rephrase that? No offense or anything im super poor and over all i think im a ok person. Also just becuse its a bad place dosent mean that ever one at that place is bad.



lol no I didn't really mean poor I meant like the people living there. I used the word poor to describe them as "would do anything for money" not trying to be offensive toward poor people or anything. Sorry about that. I am not too rich myself though.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 15, 2009)

Not to seem presumptuous, but the majority of homeless people are homeless for a reason. 

Unlike the media euphemisms, not all homeless people are homeless due to uncontrollable circumstance, some are there because they commit crime, and other undesirable traits.


----------



## Bob (Jan 15, 2009)

Kian said:


> maybe b/c someone tried to mug him.
> 
> could be ted turner, though.



More of the first part than the second. I felt safer in the projects of the South Bronx.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 15, 2009)

So it seems as though there are some good reactions. I will email Tyson/Chris Hardwick over the weekend, see what they think.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> So it seems as though there are some good reactions. I will email Tyson/Chris Hardwick over the weekend, see what they think.



Awesome, I hope they approve of it  that would be nice!

Edit: Let us know if they approve of it or not.


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 1, 2009)

I do not know if it is too late to say this, but I will go along with my friend. The last Decatur Open was nice and I have improved since then, so I would like to go to another nearby competition.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 1, 2009)

This reminds me, has anyone heard any word on Chattahoochee 09?

Im a little confused, since last year, it was announced by now. (i think)


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Feb 1, 2009)

so, did they approve of it another Decatur Open?


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 2, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> This reminds me, has anyone heard any word on Chattahoochee 09?



I was also wondering about that and I have been looking everywhere for information on the open, I mean if it is happening, it is going to happen pretty soon, right?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 2, 2009)

I asked Kang on Facebook.

3rd Saturday of March is chattahoochee 09.


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 2, 2009)

When is it going to be announced officially on WCA?


----------



## cubekid57 (Feb 8, 2009)

I think any competiton in georgia is a great idea. I have been itching to go to a comp ever since this year started. I missed decatur tournament last year,but maybe I can go this time or atleast to the chattahoochee tournament.


----------



## cubekid57 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I remember that. You guys ran up to me and we all went to the tournament venue. I had no idea that a homeless guy was trying to show you guys where the comp was. I just followed chris hardwich and frank morris.


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll see if I can go. This'll be my first competition if I can actually make it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 10, 2009)

Talked to Chris about it.

It looks like it will be held in mid/late June. Won't be held at the Decatur library. Most likely at a room at Emory University in Atlanta. This will allow us more time to add on some more events(3x3-6x6, BLD, OH, 4x4BLD)

There will be a small entrance fee, not sure on what it will be yet, need to discuss that with Chris.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome! Emory is NICE, and ill be fine with an entrance/registration fee.

Id love to do 6x6!!!
(around 4s, gotten a few subs)

Possibly 7x7?

Totally cant wait, and ill hopefully see yall at chattahoochee as well!


----------



## Kian (Feb 10, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Awesome! Emory is NICE, and ill be fine with an entrance/registration fee.
> 
> Id love to do 6x6!!!
> (around 4s, gotten a few subs)
> ...



4 Seconds! That's awesome!


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 10, 2009)

Oops, i meant 4 *minutes* hahaha.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 13, 2009)

I would actually be interested in going to this event. Maybe I can carpool with Chris lolol.


----------

